# newly hashi Dx



## candacehp143 (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi  my name is Candace and i was just diagnosed with Hashimoto's. Im still trying to figure out just what this disease is, i could write a book on the symptoms and tests i have had in the past 3 years, MRIs cause they thought i had MS, ct scans, i mean you name it they thought i had it LOL!! i had my sono of the thyroid done about 2 months ago and my levels checked and was started on levothyroxine, and just had my first endo appointment last week. My test for the antibody came back positive, but what is the normal range for that anyway? or are you not supposed to have any? like a 0? Im not happy with the Dx but its a relief to finaly know why i am SO tired ALL the time! My syptoms have been so random and so life halting. i feel like the past 3 years have past me by cause ive just been sick all the time. I had my galbladder removed a year ago, and though it made me feel a little better, im still not where i want to be. im only on 50mcg of synthroid right now, and i have good days and i have bad ones. yesterday i was EXHAUSTED!!! but today im up a lil early getting my kids off to school and having some coffee. any tips would help since im new to this. lifestyle changes people have made that have helped and that they can share with me would be great. other peoples AB levels. Looking forward to reading some more, and meeting a few new people on here


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

candacehp143 said:


> Hi  my name is Candace and i was just diagnosed with Hashimoto's. Im still trying to figure out just what this disease is, i could write a book on the symptoms and tests i have had in the past 3 years, MRIs cause they thought i had MS, ct scans, i mean you name it they thought i had it LOL!! i had my sono of the thyroid done about 2 months ago and my levels checked and was started on levothyroxine, and just had my first endo appointment last week. My test for the antibody came back positive, but what is the normal range for that anyway? or are you not supposed to have any? like a 0? Im not happy with the Dx but its a relief to finaly know why i am SO tired ALL the time! My syptoms have been so random and so life halting. i feel like the past 3 years have past me by cause ive just been sick all the time. I had my galbladder removed a year ago, and though it made me feel a little better, im still not where i want to be. im only on 50mcg of synthroid right now, and i have good days and i have bad ones. yesterday i was EXHAUSTED!!! but today im up a lil early getting my kids off to school and having some coffee. any tips would help since im new to this. lifestyle changes people have made that have helped and that they can share with me would be great. other peoples AB levels. Looking forward to reading some more, and meeting a few new people on here


It is not unusual to have to have gallbladder removal w/thyroid disease. That was a huge clue right there.

I am sorry it has come to this but glad you are on meds.

We sure would like to see your most recent lab results with the ranges!

Anti-microsomal Antibodies- TPO Ab
Negative test is normal; you should not have any of these antibodies. And the healthy person does have a low titer of TPO.
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003556.htm


----------



## candacehp143 (Sep 11, 2012)

I do have some of my results, but these were given over the phone so i know its not everything. maybe you can tell me what it means LOL! my plan is to start getting copies of my labs everytime i get them.

ill start with my sono i had on 07/13/12

Right lobe of the thyroid is enlarged measuring 5.1x1.1x1.3. it is diffusely hyperemic
The left lobe is enlarged measuring 4.9x1.0x1.4 there is a solid nodule in the lower pole of it which measures 3x4x7 (dr said the size of a jelly bean) it is duffusely hyperemic

i had been on 25mcg levothyroxine for 3 months so these labs are with being on the meds.

all she gave me was this (over the phone)
tsh 1.48
T4 1.1
and AB 161


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

candacehp143 said:


> I do have some of my results, but these were given over the phone so i know its not everything. maybe you can tell me what it means LOL! my plan is to start getting copies of my labs everytime i get them.
> 
> ill start with my sono i had on 07/13/12
> 
> ...


Your doctor has not suggested FNA of the solid nodule? This is highly suspicious for making sure it is not cancer. And both sides are vascular (hyperemic) which is also concerning.

Please insist on FNA.

It would seem your labs don't look all that bad but as you say, you have been on med.

Glad you are here because you are going to get lots of help and support w/this.


----------



## candacehp143 (Sep 11, 2012)

dont mind me, ill prolly be asking these kinds of questions alot LOL but what is FNA?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Fine-needle Aspiration - it's how they get cells for a biopsy. They go in with a fine-guage needle and suck cells out to look at under a microscope.


----------



## candacehp143 (Sep 11, 2012)

Thank you, well i have an appointment on Nov 5 she said she is going to do another sono and see about a biopsy that day just to make sure its not cancer. Kind of nervous about that ( a needle in the neck really freaks me out!)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

candacehp143 said:


> dont mind me, ill prolly be asking these kinds of questions alot LOL but what is FNA?


Oh, I apologize and I do hate acronyms; believe it or not!

FNA is Fine needle aspriation (biopsy)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

candacehp143 said:


> Thank you, well i have an appointment on Nov 5 she said she is going to do another sono and see about a biopsy that day just to make sure its not cancer. Kind of nervous about that ( a needle in the neck really freaks me out!)


I know; it sounds eerie but not as bad as you think. As a matter of fact, many say it was a walk in the park.

We will keep you in our thoughts and prayers for all of this.

Don't be afraid to ask "any" question. That is what we are here for.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

As I've told lots of people, I got stung in the neck three times by wasps a couple of days before I had my FNA. Whoooo boy did that hurt much, much worse than the FNA. In fact, when my surgeon was done with the FNA, I sat there totally stunned and said "THAT'S IT???" I totally sweated through a nice business blouse for nothing!


----------

